# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  rusty reinforcement mesh ok for putting in concrete?

## wozzzzza

ive got some reinforcement mesh that has been sitting behind my shed for a year and is a getting a bit rusty, is this still ok to use in concrete or not??

----------


## racingtadpole

Probably looks better than the stuff I had delivered to put in the floor of my bathroom.
Keep in mind its primary purpose is to hold the concrete together.
The only time it will pose a problem is if the next big thing is to polish your floor back to show your reo off. :Tongue:

----------


## Planned LScape

As long as it is encased fully inside the concrete once poured. If any bits of steel are protruding the concrete, they will rust and it travels down into the rest of the sheet.

----------


## Terrian

strange as it may sound, lighty rusted reo is better than the brand new shiny (and slightly oily) reo...

----------


## Wildman

> strange as it may sound, lighty rusted reo is better than the brand new shiny (and slightly oily) reo...

  Emphasis on the "lightly rusted" here, heavy flakey rust is no good and should be avoided or wire brushed off. Once encased in concrete, the alkaline environment pretty much stops the rusting but the textured surface of light rust aids adhesion to the steel.

----------


## Terrian

> Emphasis on the "lightly rusted" here, heavy flakey rust is no good and should be avoided or wire brushed off. Once encased in concrete, the alkaline environment pretty much stops the rusting but the textured surface of light rust aids adhesion to the steel.

  hence the 'lightly rusted' comment  :Smilie:

----------

